# Steering wheel volume control



## Dta123 (Dec 16, 2015)

My volume up button just broke some how. Any idea on how to fix it? There is a clip that it locks into but still moves. Almost falls out when I take a turn. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Volume button*

Same thing happened to me about 3 years ago. Mine broke completely off and is just floating around in there. Finding a new part will be difficult. here is a thread from ls1GTO I came across. Good luck man!

Broken Steering Wheel Radio Controls - Housing/Button Replacement Help - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

